# like iam someone else



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i thougy i was recovering, but i have the strangest feeling right now.

i feel like iam a diffrent person i felt this before but its realy strong right now







almost like i have stepped out of my old self and see my old self as someone else its hard to explane how i feel right now, has anybody else this feeling? its like i cant connect to myself and iam realy lost.

jeff.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Ya man thats dp


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

That's the main symptom of dp ....


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

TommyG said:


> Ya man thats dp


it confusing man, dont know who i am anymore.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

stranger in the mirror said:


> i thougy i was recovering, but i have the strangest feeling right now.
> 
> i feel like iam a diffrent person i felt this before but its realy strong right now
> 
> ...


You are the same YOU, but the disconnection from self that dp brings about is causing you to feel separate from the real you. I can assure you that you are still the same person inside, but just have a hard time connecting to yourself because of the way dp makes you feel.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> You are the same YOU, but the disconnection from self that dp brings about is causing you to feel separate from the real you. I can assure you that you are still the same person inside, but just have a hard time connecting to yourself because of the way dp makes you feel.


i know iam still the same person because my friends and family say i havent changed in my acting, but i dont FEEL the same and this makes it verry hard for me to deal with alot of things,.


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

The way I see it... once you have gone through what we have gone through here.... it's totally "normal"/expected to not really feel yourself or feel a bit of your own identity lost or confused.
Maybe in time if we just let it be, little bits of our self will come through and we will again feel present, connected and happy.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah that's about one of the strongest symptoms of DP/DR; feeling like your not in your own skin anymore; feeling like your someone different.
Basically what helped me reduce my DP/DR (they tend to coexist) tremendously was experiencing as much of the world as much as possible.

Compensating for the problem with even more adventurous experiences away from computers and tv and any other virtual reality or monitor.
Talk to a lot more new people too - find the good ones. Don't let the haters and insecure ones get ya down. 
Regardless, you'll learn a lot about yourself and the world from all of them good and bad.
New deep experiences help a lot in addition to learning about things that help reduce the symptoms like Vitamin B and Fish Oil.

Most importantly, regardless of how your mood is, keep your mind stimulated with engaging thoughts, goals, and use of your talents. That will help more than ever.
Leo 'DaVinci once said the secret to better sleep is having a very active and adventurous day full of many prosperous activities that make you feel like yourself (or a well spent day brings happy sleep).


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

Ivan Hawk said:


> Yeah that's about one of the strongest symptoms of DP/DR; feeling like your not in your own skin anymore; feeling like your someone different.
> Basically what helped me reduce my DP/DR (they tend to coexist) tremendously was experiencing as much of the world as much as possible.
> 
> thank you so much this realy helps me alot
> ...


----------

